# KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Discussion Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Discussion Thread*

*This is your chance to win our review unit of the KEN KREISEL DXD-12012 Subwoofer valued at $2995!*










*KEN KREISEL INTRODUCES HIS NEXT GENERATION OF STUDIO AND ULTIMATE HOME THEATER PUSH-PULL-PULSAR™ SUBWOOFER SYSTEMS… INNOVATIVE, ELEGANT, AND MORE POWERFUL THAN EVER!*

*Key Features*

"BACK-SIDEFIRE™" design optimized for very tight time domain pressure coupling with your studio or room
Unique Modular Scalable Upgradeable Building Block Design
Dual 12" Long-Throw KEN KREISEL PROFESSIONAL SOUND™ HIGH VELOCITY PUSH-PULL-PULSAR™ Drivers
Custom Molded NBR Surround
High Strength Extremely Linear Spider made from a special blend of cotton and pure NOMEX
Optimized Magnetic Structure using an undercut T-Style Pole Piece and Aluminum Shorting Ring
Precision Ultra High Temperature Wound Voice Coil on Black Anodized Bobbin for Maximum Cooling & Low Distortion
Dual Class D Push-Pull Cross-Coupled High Current-Hybrid Bridge Monoblock Amps™ Delivering 750+ Conservative Continuous RMS Watts
Dual Integrated Cross-Coupled High Speed Switching Power Supplies for "Maximum Dynamic Peak Headroom"
Dedicated Monoblock Amplifier for each of the High Velocity Deep Base™ Drivers
Professional Grade High Performance Pre-Amp using a Pure Analog Circuit Design
Balanced XLR & Unbalanced RCA Inputs with Pass-Through XLR Output for Multiple Sub Setup
Bass Level, Phase, Low Pass Filter Controls with Filter Bypass Switch
High Performance XLR input using Professional Instrumentation Type Balanced Circuit Design
Sealed Enclosure with Simulated Black Leather Body With Hand Buffed & Polished High Gloss Black Painted Side Panels & Jeweled Logo
H:23.70" x W:15.35" x D:19.37". WEIGHT 80.6 lbs

*Qualifications:*


Entry period is from _*October 15, 2012 through January 31, 2013*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of February 2013 from the qualified entries.

This giveaway is limited to North American members only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States or Canada.


ONLY members who are registered as of October 31, 2012 are eligible to qualify.


You must have a minimum of 25 posts during the qualification period.


You must have a minimum of 5 posts in the months of November 2012, December 2012 and January 2013. 
(These 15 required posts can be counted towards your 25 posts.)


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Qualified members must post in the Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.


SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a U.S. address for shipping.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What can one say beyond...wow. Maybe I don't want to be an admin any more, Sonnie. These giveaways are just getting too tempting. 

I have to do a reality check here, so let me get this right. Ken Kreisel has offered up this phenomenal product to be given away to one of our forum users. And all that someone has to do to qualify is to contribute to discussions about home theater? 

Free products from industry pros like Ken Kreisel just for chatting about our hobby? :gulp:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW another giveaway!!!!!
Thank you Ken Kreisel and the HTS for another awesome opportunity


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm - I have to agree with Leonard - I may have to take a sabbatical so I can participate in the giveaway.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow. :unbelievable: This is really cool!!! Thanks Ken Kreisel and HTS!!! This is awesome!


----------



## jaymerkramer (May 19, 2008)

I currently am running a pair of polk psw505 in my basement mancave. Would this subwoofer sound any better then my bargain basement polk? I am just kidding of course!!!


----------



## cuzed2 (May 18, 2011)

I just read the M&K timeline. Actually learned quite a bit that I was unaware of; especially the push-pull sub-woofer design and the tripole speakers. I'm glad I took the time to go thru the timeline - most impressive and very interesting!


----------



## utahsaint (Jul 2, 2012)

I have three sub woofers but nothing like this... Anyone interested in a older Polk sub woofer, jk of course? I have the older sub woofer from polk that has the same idea of push pull. The thing shakes the house but doesn't sound anywhere as clean as some other subs.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

yet another awesome giveaway here at hts.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, what a great give away, thanks Ken & welcome to the Shack!

I think I just might know what to do with this beast if I get lucky!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Another fantastic give away, thank you Home Theater Shack and Ken Kreisel. Looks like a nice sub, my Paradigm PW-2200 is in need of some upgrading. What an Christmas it would be if I were to win!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like Christmas is coming early this year!! Welcome to The Shack Ken!!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good luck to everyone who enters. Any Home Theater would benefit from one of these.


----------



## cinrg (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, sounds like a sub with a lot of potential. Maybe I should hold off on building my sub....:heehee: Nah, what fun is there in that. Maybe I'll win and end up with 2 :bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW!! Another giveaway for posting! Thank you Ken Kreisel and HTS for another wonderful giveaway!!!!


----------



## Kenobi (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for making a lucky winner feel the wrath that is Ken Kreisel. I have one of their original subwoofer back in the days and is still rocking hard.


----------



## jmilton7043 (Sep 21, 2011)

Subs. Can't live with them, can't live without them.

Second thought....I guess I can't live without them, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Kenobi (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd have to say that once you have a good one properly integrated, there's no going back to no sub again and lose out the bottom and foundational end of the musical/effects picture.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Kenobi said:


> I'd have to say that once you have a good one properly integrated, there's no going back to no sub again and lose out the bottom and foundational end of the musical/effects picture.


Once you get a high end sub like what Ken Kreisel builds then there is no going back, for both movies and music it can make a huge difference to your viewing and listening pleasure!


----------



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

A buddy of mine had a couple of M&K subs back in the day. They were awesome! I'm looking forward to hearing the new "K" designs. I saw the GTG Houston thread this these babies went into the single HZ digits. whew..


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

jroc said:


> A buddy of mine had a couple of M&K subs back in the day. They were awesome! I'm looking forward to hearing the new "K" designs. I saw the GTG Houston thread this these babies went into the single HZ digits. whew..


That is what I always admired about Kens subs and that is the quality of the bass, I mean I have owned lesser subs in the past and it was only when I moved on to Kens M&K subs that I really found out what I had been missing out on, the speed and dynamics of the bass with its slam and punch were incredible, and with these new designs this has only been improved upon!


----------



## tbaudoin (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow, just what the Dr. ordered. I have been using M&K's as my surround system since 1996 or so and they are still blowing my doors off. I have had the opportunity to install this same set in 4 separate locations, and I get nothing but great results. I have been really wanting to get new gear, and maybe this will be just the thing to get me started. Good luck to all!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes Kens speakers and subs really can last the distance and take a good thrashing and still come back for more, they really are built well and you guys certainly are lucky having the trade up program on offer in the US :T


----------



## Irishsaab (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh man! Now there's a great way to start the new year! Thanks guys!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Qualification Thread is now open.

Please remember, you must have at least 25 posts including 5 posts per month in November, December (2012) and January (2013) ... see Qualifications for full details.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Some lucky member is going to be in for a real treat, good luck


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Someone is going to be over the moon with this sub....good luck everyone


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice..............:clap:


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't wait to get my name in for this one. I've already got what I thought was the ultimate subwoofer...I guess comparison testing first hand would be fun. I could handle two ultimate subs, although I'm not sure my wife can. Good luck all...


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

To whoever wins congratulations and enjoy..I'm sitting this one out :T


----------



## utahsaint (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

This would be an amazing subwoofer for my theater room. I better start posting like crazy to qualify though… Can’t believe this is another great giveaway on the site.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO*
:fireworks2::fireworks1: :sn::sn::sn: :fireworks1::fireworks2:
:fireworks2::fireworks1:*asere*:fireworks1::fireworks2:
:yay::yay2::yay::yay2::yay::yay2::yay::yay2::yay::yay2:​





....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congratulations Asere!!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats Asere! What an awesome gift!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!! I am in shock! My knees are weak right now! Thank you! Thank you! Can't wait to have it at home!!!!!!


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations! What a sub. You should have a lot of fun with this fine piece of engineering. Enjoy!


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats asere! I can't help but be jealous. Enjoy!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations  What an awesome New year gift!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

woooo hoooo, congrats!!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

kadijk said:


> Congrats asere! I can't help but be jealous. Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

congrats asere ! have fun bringing down the house :hsd:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congrats Asere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great prize from a great company and a great forum!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congrats!!! Time to :hsd:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations Asere! Enjoy it and let us know your impressions!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congratulations Asere - enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: KEN KREISEL Ultimate Subwoofer Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

Congratulations Asere, time to rumble!!!!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Well done to the winner and enjoy, your a very lucky person :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to thank everyone and this is a great, awesome home theater forum that I'm happy to be a part of. I can't wait to receive it to try it out. Very grateful!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys I own a vtf 3 mk4 and the Kreisel 12012 will be arriving next week. Can I use both subs or only the Kreisel because its more powerful? Definitely going to use the Kreisel one if I can't use the Hsu.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

From the looks of things, I believe the Kreisel will beat out the HSU.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

8086 said:


> From the looks of things, I believe the Krreisel will beat out the HSU.


Oh yeah based on the specs the Kreisel is boss . Don't now if I can use the Hsu as a mid bass module but if not the Hsu will go to the bedroom.


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Update Asere? House still standing?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

jeffrobinson said:


> Update Asere? House still standing?


Lol, yes the house is still standing. Love the clean sound!!!


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Would you descibe it as more musical, or more theater, or magical in every way?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I would say magical. The sub does not skip a note and I can hear things I was unable to hear before. It is amazing with both movies and music.


----------

